# This is kind of important!rats n tobacco?



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

My friends dad really likes my rat zipper n he keeps teasing her with a cig me n my friend told him not to but he keeps doing itt n he's just nt being very cool D:< rats can't eat tobacco right? I need proof for him so he'll stop D:


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Tell him he's being an idiot and to stop. Rats have sensitive lungs and cigarette smoke is not good for them at all!


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Ik I've told him he's just nt listening but my rat took the cig out of his hand and knocked it on his stomach and then it got knocked onto the floor so it was like my rattie was getting revenge

but he also has been givin her pop D:< I've yelled at him for that! Gahh but she's Sade with me now


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Carbonated drinks can kill rats, they can't belch (or vomit for that matter), so there's no way for the gas to escape and it can make them bloated and miserable :-\


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah tobacco and carbonated drinks should be kept far away from your ratties!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats will snatch cigarettes and its not good for them, and carbonated drinks is a serious no-no...even more than alcohol...throw a fit and keep that idjit away from Zipper!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah just tell him to grow up and stop being immature. Is it an adult who is doing this?


----------



## simpliciter (Oct 1, 2007)

I swear one of my rats vomited once even though I've read again and again that they can't. I mean, he was sick and spit up food and stuff in his mouth. He wasn't eating at the time. He was just lying there and all of a sudden I saw gunky stuff appear in his mouth, almost like he was foaming, and i turned him upside down and it came out cause I was afraid he'd choke. He died a few days later from respiratory distress type illness.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Rats cannot vomit because they have a powerful barrier between the stomach and the esophagus. They don't have the esophageal muscle strength to overcome and open this barrier by force, which is necessary for vomiting. Vomiting also requires that the two muscles of the diaphragm contract independently, but there is no evidence of rats being able to do this. And lastly, rats don't have the complex neural connections within the brain stem and between brain stem and viscera that coordinate the many muscles involved in vomiting.

What you likely saw was some sort of foamy mucus or build up related to the rat being sick.


----------



## plaidypus (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wanna say, they can't vomit, which is a forceful expulsion.. but they CAN regurgitate, which is simply an uninhibited flow of contents out of the stomach. If one were to lose muscular control, during a seizure or due to drugging, they might regurgitate a bit.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats awful, if that is happening I certainly hope you would take your rats the vet immediately.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

:l Even my mom smokes. But she goes outside away from the rats.

beef, id have to say, if hes wagging a Cigarette in front of your rat. Why did you not move the rat when he was doing it, instead of just yelling at him?

That seems kinda obvious.


----------

